# PoE cameras



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a job where the customer bought all this fancy camera stuff for his business. There are 28 PoE hi definition cameras with all the whistles and bells. One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables. Since I do the electrical maintenance he asked me to run them. I looked at what the system company sent him and I was questioning the cables. He bought a 32 camera kit on Ebay. Everybody assured me the cables are correct. I always ran Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables with the 4 pair. The company sent out a 2 pair cable. Orange and green. I installed 12 cables and installed the cameras. Nothing worked. I told them they are the wrong cables and temped out several with my Cat 6 cable and the cameras worked. The system manufacturer said they sent the correct cables and it must be me doing something wrong. 
Do these PoE cameras need all 4 pairs to work or can they ran with the green and orange pairs?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

The only way I could see them working is if the cameras are WIFI and the 2 wires are for power only. Otherwise I have always needed Ethernet(Cat5 or Cat6) cable for POE(Power over Ethernet) cameras. I am not a CCTV guy so I could be missing something. I'm not sure if there are other signals or something that can communicate with 2 wires.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't know the answer, but I'll throw this out there. For regular data communications, T-Base 10 and maybe T-base 100, they only use two pairs. Maybe some one there is confused about how many pairs it needs? Maybe they are thinking that it only needs the two pairs for the video and forgetting what it needs for power?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kb1jb1 said:


> I have a job where the customer bought all this fancy camera stuff for his business. There are 28 PoE hi definition cameras with all the whistles and bells. One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables. Since I do the electrical maintenance he asked me to run them. I looked at what the system company sent him and I was questioning the cables. He bought a 32 camera kit on Ebay. Everybody assured me the cables are correct. I always ran Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables with the 4 pair. The company sent out a 2 pair cable. Orange and green. I installed 12 cables and installed the cameras. Nothing worked. I told them they are the wrong cables and temped out several with my Cat 6 cable and the cameras worked. The system manufacturer said they sent the correct cables and it must be me doing something wrong.
> Do these PoE cameras need all 4 pairs to work or can they ran with the green and orange pairs?


Did you check the pinouts and the locations of the wires in reference to the RJ45 plugs?

The Green pair is not together in the plug and they are using Mode A


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

First off the guy "supposedly does camera systems" but is too lazy to run the cable is quite typical. I get the same thing from automation and A/V guys all the time. Then they charge big bucks for basically doing nothing. The easy part is crimping on the connectors and plugging in the cables.

Secondly Cat 6 or Cat 5e is standard for most quality camera systems and DVR's.

What type of connections are on the cameras? RJ45? Did the cameras come with individual power supplies?

Lastly I would tell the guy that bought the cameras or the guy that “supposedly does camera systems” to do the final connection and let them pull their hair out. You already proved they work on Cat 6 so let them figure out the pin outs on the cameras and send voltage to the data ports and burn up a few cameras or the DVR.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Easy said:


> First off the guy "supposedly does camera systems" but is too lazy to run the cable is quite typical. I get the same thing from automation and A/V guys all the time. Then they charge big bucks for basically doing nothing. The easy part is crimping on the connectors and plugging in the cables.
> 
> Secondly Cat 6 or Cat 5e is standard for most quality camera systems and DVR's.
> 
> ...


Prefrickincisely!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've always terminated T586A, rather than B.
Some claim that B never fails for PoE, whereas A when used in long runs can have problems. 
Regardless, pins 1,2,3 and 6 are the only ones used in MOST PoE set ups.
There are a few systems with use all 4 pairs (4PPoE) but I have yet to run across one.


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

wcord said:


> Regardless, pins 1,2,3 and 6 are the only ones used in MOST PoE set ups.
> There are a few systems with use all 4 pairs (4PPoE) but I have yet to run across one.


That is only true if a separate cable is run for power. (24vdc) . Power Over Ethernet, as the name implies, sends power for the device over the ethernet cable. All 4 pairs are needed, 2 for data transmission. 1 for negative, 1 for positive.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

kb1jb1 said:


> I have a job where the customer bought all this fancy camera stuff for his business... One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables. Since I do the electrical maintenance he asked me to run them. ...
> 
> Do these PoE cameras need all 4 pairs to work or can they ran with the green and orange pairs?


Your job is done. 
You ran the cables they provided.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

SCR said:


> That is only true if a separate cable is run for power. (24vdc) . Power Over Ethernet, as the name implies, sends power for the device over the ethernet cable. All 4 pairs are needed, 2 for data transmission. 1 for negative, 1 for positive.


You're correct, I had a brain fart and was only thinking of the PoE configuration


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Indeed, I maintain a system with about one hundred POE cameras. I've wired them all with Cat5e or Cat6. All four pairs are used.

Most of my switches can now do POE, but the few older switches require POE injectors. They put DC on pairs 7-8 and 4-5.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Your job is done.
> You ran the cables they provided.


He is a newer customer and has 15 gas stations I would like to keep doing the maintenance on them. My customer base is repeat customers and not the one and done type. If I can help the owner out and throw the camera guy under the bus I will. He bought the wrong stuff I believe.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

T-Steve said:


> Indeed, I maintain a system with about one hundred POE cameras. I've wired them all with Cat5e or Cat6. All four pairs are used.
> 
> Most of my switches can now do POE, but the few older switches require POE injectors. They put DC on pairs 7-8 and 4-5.


Thank you.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

SCR said:


> That is only true if a separate cable is run for power. (24vdc) . Power Over Ethernet, as the name implies, sends power for the device over the ethernet cable. All 4 pairs are needed, 2 for data transmission. 1 for negative, 1 for positive.


Thank you


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are actually many different standards for PoE, and many non-standard implementations as well. Some only use the data pairs, the orange and the green (aka Mode A). They supply different amounts of power, data rates, sometimes even distances. The equipment (switches, power injectors, and devices) can negotiate and support different PoE schemes depending on what you plug into what. 

Lots of cameras have a power port for a separate power cable, like you always had with the old camera cables. 

If the supplier sent a bundle with the cameras, cables, and switches or NVRs that the cables plug into, and you didn't pick out the system, and there's a camera guy installing it, it's sure not your headache. 

Generally cables-included bundled systems are JUNK so I wouldn't worry too much about it. (Having a lot of features and bells and whistles isn't a sign of a quality system, they junk products have all the features on paper, they just work for crap.) The only lesson to learn is that there are a lot of garbage on the market for these systems. I don't get excited about learning how junk runs.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

splatz said:


> There are actually many different standards for PoE, and many non-standard implementations as well. Some only use the data pairs, the orange and the green (aka Mode A). They supply different amounts of power, data rates, sometimes even distances. The equipment (switches, power injectors, and devices) can negotiate and support different PoE schemes depending on what you plug into what.
> 
> Lots of cameras have a power port for a separate power cable, like you always had with the old camera cables.
> 
> ...


Your last paragraph is exactly why I do not buy off the internet much. A local store is most likely going to carry reliable stuff that works. They also are more knowledgeable about the products and can give immediate help. If something is defective, they can swap it out right away.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> I have a job where the customer bought all this fancy camera stuff for his business. There are 28 PoE hi definition cameras with all the whistles and bells. One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables. Since I do the electrical maintenance he asked me to run them. I looked at what the system company sent him and I was questioning the cables. He bought a 32 camera kit on Ebay. Everybody assured me the cables are correct. I always ran Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables with the 4 pair. The company sent out a 2 pair cable. Orange and green. I installed 12 cables and installed the cameras. Nothing worked. I told them they are the wrong cables and temped out several with my Cat 6 cable and the cameras worked. The system manufacturer said they sent the correct cables and it must be me doing something wrong.
> Do these PoE cameras need all 4 pairs to work or can they ran with the green and orange pairs?


Send us a pic of the box or something to look at


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

kb1jb1 said:


> Your last paragraph is exactly why I do not buy off the internet much. A local store is most likely going to carry reliable stuff that works. They also are more knowledgeable about the products and can give immediate help. If something is defective, they can swap it out right away.


I agree that buying stuff off the web is iffy but it's the way things are going. Your taking a chance if you buy stuff off E-bay or Amazon but if you find a company that only deals with cameras you can contact their sales rep and ask questions. How does it work? What is your return policy? ect... Last week I needed some very basic parts, 1/2" RT EMT conns and some LL's so I went to 2 Home Depot stores, Lowes and CED without any luck. Walters had them but I had to wait 2 days for delivery. You really need to do your homework when you purchase specialty stuff like cameras. I did have a camera go bad on me recently and without any questions the company sent me a brand new one. I keep that company in my contacts for future projects.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

kb1jb1 said:


> He is a newer customer and has 15 gas stations I would like to keep doing the maintenance on them. My customer base is repeat customers and not the one and done type. If I can help the owner out and throw the camera guy under the bus I will. He bought the wrong stuff I believe.


Why don't you just run the rest of the cameras with your CAT6 wire, get the system up and running, and look like a hero over the camera guy.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Why don't you just run the rest of the cameras with your CAT6 wire, get the system up and running, and look like a hero over the camera guy.


That's what I did but the online camera supply company is saying that there is nothing wrong with the cables they supplied. Nobody else is complaining and that it is the installer's fault. All I know is their cables do not work and mine do. We are trying to get money back for the cables.


----------



## MoscaFibra (Apr 15, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> That's what I did but the online camera supply company is saying that there is nothing wrong with the cables they supplied. Nobody else is complaining and that it is the installer's fault. All I know is their cables do not work and mine do. We are trying to get money back for the cables.


Ew, I've been in that situation, and it sucks. "everything we supplied is right, you are doing something wrong but I cannot tell you what". Now sadly, I have been in the situation where I was doing something wrong....but more often than not there is a problem with the equipment supplied.

Good luck getting some money back. I have never seen that work out, but sometimes it might. Usually the company says your fault not ours. I am surprised the owner does not spec cat6 or min. cat5e for install. The cost cannot be that big a difference to future proof his sites a bit more than 2 pair. Might be worth suggesting to him that all future work be min. spec to cat6 for future installations? At least around here, the cost between boxes is pretty much coffee money.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

MoscaFibra said:


> Ew, I've been in that situation, and it sucks. "everything we supplied is right, you are doing something wrong but I cannot tell you what". Now sadly, I have been in the situation where I was doing something wrong....but more often than not there is a problem with the equipment supplied.
> 
> Good luck getting some money back. I have never seen that work out, but sometimes it might. Usually the company says your fault not ours. I am surprised the owner does not spec cat6 or min. cat5e for install. The cost cannot be that big a difference to future proof his sites a bit more than 2 pair. Might be worth suggesting to him that all future work be min. spec to cat6 for future installations? At least around here, the cost between boxes is pretty much coffee money.


A 1000 foot box of Cat 6 outdoor rated cable was $261.00. A lot easier to pull and cut to the length needed. I explained everything to the owner and then he had an argument with the camera guy he hired. I originally was only supposed to pull the cables and nothing else.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

kb1jb1 said:


> A 1000 foot box of Cat 6 outdoor rated cable was $261.00. A lot easier to pull and cut to the length needed. I explained everything to the owner and then he had an argument with the camera guy he hired. I originally was only supposed to pull the cables and nothing else.


But.... but..... he's the "camera guy" an expert in his filed. Certified by YouTube and craigs list. He stocks "EVERYTHING" in his trunk.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I was thinking about this last night and I wonder if you tried powering up the cameras from a separate power source if they would of worked. I think I remember someone telling me once that two of the pairs are for data transfer, the brown pair is poe power, and the last pair is a spare. I wonder if the cables they sent support IP camera data only and not the poe part.

I guess it doesn't really matter now though because it sounds like you came out on top of that one.


----------



## dano.lease (Mar 1, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> I have a job where the customer bought all this fancy camera stuff for his business. There are 28 PoE hi definition cameras with all the whistles and bells. One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables. Since I do the electrical maintenance he asked me to run them. I looked at what the system company sent him and I was questioning the cables. He bought a 32 camera kit on Ebay. Everybody assured me the cables are correct. I always ran Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables with the 4 pair. The company sent out a 2 pair cable. Orange and green. I installed 12 cables and installed the cameras. Nothing worked. I told them they are the wrong cables and temped out several with my Cat 6 cable and the cameras worked. The system manufacturer said they sent the correct cables and it must be me doing something wrong.
> Do these PoE cameras need all 4 pairs to work or can they ran with the green and orange pairs?


Probably the simplest solution is , if you are using CAT 5e or CAT6 cables, are you bringing all the PoE cameras back to a PoE switch? Thats where the camera are getting it's power otherwise you would need a PoE injector in line wth the CAT 5e/6 cable


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> One of his workers supposedly does camera systems but does not run cables.


Much like a "professional" painter who once said that he only paints the larger areas of the wall but he doesn't do trim and cut-in work.



kb1jb1 said:


> I told them they are the wrong cables and temped out several with my Cat 6 cable and the cameras worked. The system manufacturer said they sent the correct cables and it must be me doing something wrong.


As a highly decorated data-com guy, I can give you every technical explanation supporting their argument. But at the end of the day YOUR way is what worked and no matter how much I can prove that you did it wrong, it doesn't matter if it's not getting the desired result.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I was thinking about this last night and I wonder if you tried powering up the cameras from a separate power source if they would of worked. I think I remember someone telling me once that two of the pairs are for data transfer, the brown pair is poe power, and the last pair is a spare. I wonder if the cables they sent support IP camera data only and not the poe part.
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter now though because it sounds like you came out on top of that one.


The idea of PoE cameras is for simplicity. One cable to run and no power supply to install or worry about. Everything powered from the switch.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

tedanderson said:


> Much like a "professional" painter who once said that he only paints the larger areas of the wall but he doesn't do trim and cut-in work.
> 
> 
> As a highly decorated data-com guy, I can give you every technical explanation supporting their argument. But at the end of the day YOUR way is what worked and no matter how much I can prove that you did it wrong, it doesn't matter if it's not getting the desired result.


Is there a way for the cameras to work including the HD with the 2 pair cable? No external power supplies.. A simple PoE from the switch install. I sent an email to the camera manufacturer and he said Cat5 , 4 pair cable is required. Sales division says one thing and the tech support says something else.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> As a highly decorated data-com guy,


Just wondering what this looks like... do you wear UTP conductors or velcro in your hair or something else? Asking for a friend...

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> Is there a way for the cameras to work including the HD with the 2 pair cable? No external power supplies.. A simple PoE from the switch install. I sent an email to the camera manufacturer and he said Cat5 , 4 pair cable is required. Sales division says one thing and the tech support says something else.


If the cameras AND the PoE switch or injector are BOTH capable of negotiating a Mode A connection, you can run on two-pair. Whether the cameras support Mode A is a question for the manufacturer. The "manufacturer" (actually the rebrander) has absolutely no idea, but will email the 11 year old in China that processes their orders, and she has no idea either, but will answer either "yes" or "no" so she doesn't get sent to a re-education camp for unproductive and troublesome workers. So good luck to you


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

You're in an unenviable position; the customer messed up and wants to blame you.

If possible, arrange a conference call between the customer, the seller and tech support. Nobody likes being proven wrong, so you might want to leave the room to save the customer some embarrassment. Let them work it out.

You did what you were asked to do and should be paid for it. You should also be paid for running new cable if asked to do so. Giving a "sympathy" discount is strictly up to you.

I found that if I presented a disclaimer to sign, stating that they were acting against my advice and that the results were theirs, most would reconsider. But, occasionally I was shown the door.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

GrayHair said:


> You're in an unenviable position; the customer messed up and wants to blame you.
> 
> If possible, arrange a conference call between the customer, the seller and tech support. Nobody likes being proven wrong, so you might want to leave the room to save the customer some embarrassment. Let them work it out.
> 
> ...





GrayHair said:


> You're in an unenviable position; the customer messed up and wants to blame you.
> 
> If possible, arrange a conference call between the customer, the seller and tech support. Nobody likes being proven wrong, so you might want to leave the room to save the customer some embarrassment. Let them work it out.
> 
> ...


We did call the online supplier and had him on speaker phone with the owner present, and the owner saw why I do not like to buy on line. I was second guessing myself and just wanted to make sure I did everything correct.  The final email from the tech support division took me off the hook. 4 pair is required.


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

wcord said:


> I've always terminated T586A, rather than B.
> Some claim that B never fails for PoE, whereas A when used in long runs can have problems.
> Regardless, pins 1,2,3 and 6 are the only ones used in MOST PoE set ups.
> There are a few systems with use all 4 pairs (4PPoE) but I have yet to run across one.


I'd advise against doing that unless client specifically asks for it. There was only one large retailer still using A, ToysRUs. I don't think I've seen a place punched down to A in years. It could cause a headache troubleshooting if they didn't know they were punched down to A.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

magicone2571 said:


> I'd advise against doing that unless client specifically asks for it. There was only one large retailer still using A, ToysRUs. I don't think I've seen a place punched down to A in years. It could cause a headache troubleshooting if they didn't know they were punched down to A.


Several years back I use to work at a pharmaceutical plant. They had a cabling company run maybe 100 plus DATA line to the packaging floor. Supposedly everything was tested. When it came time to put the cables into service nothing worked. One end was punched down as A and the other end was B. I always use B. Why are there two different standards?


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> Several years back I use to work at a pharmaceutical plant. They had a cabling company run maybe 100 plus DATA line to the packaging floor. Supposedly everything was tested. When it came time to put the cables into service nothing worked. One end was punched down as A and the other end was B. I always use B. Why are there two different standards?


That's a loaded question... But basically if you punch down one a, another b, you create a crossover cable where your transmit and send are reversed. Most modern switches can auto correct for it if you use a crossover to plug in. It's ow/o/gw/b/bw/g/brw/br for B, gw/g/ow/b/bw/o/brw/br for A. Your only swapping 1,2,4,5. Power runs on 7,8 I believe.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

magicone2571 said:


> That's a loaded question... But basically if you punch down one a, another b, you create a crossover cable where your transmit and send are reversed. Most modern switches can auto correct for it if you use a crossover to plug in. It's ow/o/gw/b/bw/g/brw/br for B, gw/g/ow/b/bw/o/brw/br for A. Your only swapping 1,2,4,5. Power runs on 7,8 I believe.


The cat 5e jacks were marked A & B with B being the standard in the building, but the patch panel was old and the color coding was for A . The wrong color card was installed. I flipped it over so the B side was showing.
I was illustrating that many new people do not know about the A & B standards and questioning why there are two standards.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> I was illustrating that many new people do not know about the A & B standards and questioning why there are two standards.


The TIA / EIA / ANSI (Telecom Industry Association / Electronics Industry Association / American National Standards Institute) jointly publish a standard for commercial wiring, TIA/EIA/ANSI 568. In that standard two pinouts for twisted pair 8-position 8-conductor (8P8C) modular plugs / jacks are recognized for new installs, 568A and 568B. (They recognize a third pinout matching the USOC RJ61 but not for new installs.) Back in the 90s they considered the 568A pinout the preferred pinout. 

You'll hear some talk that one performs better than the other, but I do not believe it. There are differences in the manufacture of the pairs - the blue pair is usually twisted the tightest - but the pairs that are swapped in 568A and 568B, orange and green, are pretty much identical. (Blue is twisted a lot tighter.) The equipment is made to work with either pinout. 

Before there was a 568 standard, the Bell system had a Universal Service Ordering Code, basically a standard for the jacks, plugs, and pinouts used for telecom services. The RJ11 and RJ14 were for one-pair and two pair four-position modular connectors (4P2C and 4P4C). Also most telephones, digital, analog, and hybrid, copied those RJ11 and RJ14 pinouts for the phones. There are still plenty of those old systems kicking around. The 568A pinout mates color to color with the RJ11 and RJ14 pinouts so it really was the right choice. 

So of course everyone went with the arbitrary pinout that made less sense, the 568B. It did match up with some AT&T stuff, and kind of matched up with the RJ48C used for T1's. I think when manufacturers went into production on this stuff, they mostly focused on copying AT&T, and AT&T made a lot of 568B pinout stuff for their own gear, which was at the time dominant in the market. 

You'll note that there's really no such thing as an RJ45, but that's another thing.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

splatz said:


> The TIA / EIA / ANSI (Telecom Industry Association / Electronics Industry Association / American National Standards Institute) jointly publish a standard for commercial wiring, TIA/EIA/ANSI 568. In that standard two pinouts for twisted pair 8-position 8-conductor (8P8C) modular plugs / jacks are recognized for new installs, 568A and 568B. (They recognize a third pinout matching the USOC RJ61 but not for new installs.) Back in the 90s they considered the 568A pinout the preferred pinout.
> 
> You'll hear some talk that one performs better than the other, but I do not believe it. There are differences in the manufacture of the pairs - the blue pair is usually twisted the tightest - but the pairs that are swapped in 568A and 568B, orange and green, are pretty much identical. (Blue is twisted a lot tighter.) The equipment is made to work with either pinout.
> 
> ...


I thought we had it tough with blue, black red. Or is it Black, red, blue or black, orange, blue? And what is Natrual grey?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

magicone2571 said:


> I'd advise against doing that unless client specifically asks for it. There was only one large retailer still using A, ToysRUs. I don't think I've seen a place punched down to A in years. It could cause a headache troubleshooting if they didn't know they were punched down to A.


Bell Canada (very large Canada wide company) uses A. I use A. Anyone can use either standard. You can't just use B and hope the rest of the building is B...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys all must have good vision. I abandoned doing local area networking jobs quite a while back for that reason, it was getting harder and harder to terminate properly.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> You guys all must have good vision. I abandoned doing local area networking jobs quite a while back for that reason, it was getting harder and harder to terminate properly.


I'm only 24 so I can do data stuff for awhile longer... when I need glasses I'll probably stop.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I remember me and 2 electricians looking at a button cell battery from a PLC. Couldn't make out the model # on it.
Got out the readers ... still not clear, get the magnifying glass, still not clear. Then the young 20 something apprentice looks at it and read it no problem ..... fuggin' young guys


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

emtnut said:


> I remember me and 2 electricians looking at a button cell battery from a PLC. Couldn't make out the model # on it.
> Got out the readers ... still not clear, get the magnifying glass, still not clear. Then the young 20 something apprentice looks at it and read it no problem ..... fuggin' young guys


If you have a good camera phone the zoom could help out tremendously. My galaxy s20 has a macro setting and I can get the small numbers on cube relays to about 1/4" in size and crystal clear.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kb1jb1 said:


> I thought we had it tough with blue, black red. Or is it Black, red, blue or black, orange, blue? And what is Natrual grey?


Slate


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You either need a poe injector, or you need a good switch that powers the poe, either way it takes 2 pair just for the poe power. So if they only sent two pair cable then the cameras must be WiFi. Since you’ve used every wire available to power the poe. Here is a tik ton of my last camera job, at the end you will see a quick glance of my switch and Poe injector. I put the 8 cameras onto the company network using (2) ubiquity satellites about 1 mile apart






TikTok







vm.tiktok.com


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> You guys all must have good vision. I abandoned doing local area networking jobs quite a while back for that reason, it was getting harder and harder to terminate properly.


Feed thru connectors are a game changer


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

cat5 and cat6 are required for POE period. if he bought some sort of 2 pair cable its not cat 5 or cat 6 cable

your better off always running CAT 6 cable for POE, usually the wire gauge is usually 1 gauge larger for cat 6, but not always because it depends if you buy good cable.....I bought some cheap cat6 cable and was the same size as the cat5 cable i had.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Tonedeaf said:


> cat5 and cat6 are required for POE period. if he bought some sort of 2 pair cable its not cat 5 or cat 6 cable
> 
> your better off always running CAT 6 cable for POE, usually the wire gauge is usually 1 gauge larger for cat 6, but not always because it depends if you buy good cable.....I bought some cheap cat6 cable and was the same size as the cat5 cable i had.


It seems like it's getting harder to find made in USA cat6 with 23 gauge conductors, and I even saw some that was 26 gauge from one of the online junksters. 

I think there is two-pair cat 5/5e and cat6 cable though, I know there is two-pair cat5 cross connect wire, and there are 25-pair cat5 (not sure about cat 5e) cables. 

Exane® CAT 5E 2 Pairs 22 AWG – GCG (genuinecable.com)


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Tonedeaf said:


> cat5 and cat6 are required for POE period. if he bought some sort of 2 pair cable its not cat 5 or cat 6 cable
> 
> your better off always running CAT 6 cable for POE, usually the wire gauge is usually 1 gauge larger for cat 6, but not always because it depends if you buy good cable.....I bought some cheap cat6 cable and was the same size as the cat5 cable i had.


I noticed the Guage difference. The $320 roll was #23 while the $275 roll was #24. I did not look at the $500. roll.


----------

